# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  ड्रॉप बॉक्स बिना पब्लिक फोल्डर के

## SAAJANN

अगर आप भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स द्वारा इमेज पोस्ट करते हे तो ये आपके लिए ही हे 



कुछ कारणवश मेरा ड्रॉप बॉक्स फोल्डर क्षतिग्रस्त हो गया !नया इन्स्टालेशन करने पर पब्लिक फ़ोल्डर गायब मिला 



बाद में पता चला कि ड्रॉप बॉक्स ने अब अपना पब्लिक फोल्डर बंद कर दिया हे इसी वर्ष



बिना पब्लिक फोल्डर के copy public link का ऑप्शन भी नही आता

----------


## SAAJANN

2GB वाला उपयोग करने वालो के लिए समस्या हे 

परन्तु पब्लिक फोल्डर को लाया जा सकता हे देखिये केसे

----------


## SAAJANN

पहले नया अकाउंट बनाइए जब वो पूरा हो जाये तो उसमे पब्लिक फ़ोल्डर नही होगा उसके लिए इस लिंक पर जाए 

https://www.dropbox.com/login?cont=h..._public_folder

----------


## SAAJANN

यहा कुछ ऐसा दिखेगा 






बस enable public folder पर क्लिक कीजिये अपना mail लिखिए ओर आपको एक मेल मिलेगा जिससे ड्रॉप बॉक्स में कुछ ही देर में
public folder बन जायेगा

----------


## SAAJANN

इस तरह नए अकाउंट में भी ड्रॉप बॉक्स में public folder बनाया जा सकता हे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

शुक्रिया साजन भईया

----------


## SAAJANN

> शुक्रिया साजन भईया


धन्यवाद मित्र नोटिक्स लगता हे आप ड्रॉप बॉक्स उपयोग करते हे

----------

